# New B&Q Saw



## steveal (8 Nov 2007)

Has anyone seen the new 'laser guided' variable speed scroll saw at B&Q for £89?

Being a newbie, I'd be interested to hear the opinion of some experienced people. It doesn't seem to be based on the same machine as the usual cheapish jobs I've seen (SIP, JET, Sealey, Perform etc.).

Steve


----------



## Gill (8 Nov 2007)

Hi Steve

I haven't seen that saw myself but I'm wondering what use a laser could possibly be on a scroll saw. It sounds a bit gimmicky to me and makes me wonder how gimmicky the rest of the saw might be.

Why not ask the store manager if he's prepared to let you try their demonstration model and see how you get on with it? Don't miss the chance to change blades if he lets you.

Conventional wisdom seems to be that the SIP is probably the best saw in the sub-£100 price range. However, it's always interesting to watch potential competition, so let us know where your investigations take you.

Gill


----------



## Michael7 (9 Nov 2007)

I seen the saw youre talking about in B&Q last night and was reduced to £44. I was tempted as I always fancied one but as I dont know if its a good one I went for a Rexon bench planer which was reduced also.

Edit - MacAlister brand, thats the name!


----------



## gasmansteve (11 Nov 2007)

Hi Steve
I bought this model from B & Q a month ago and couldnt believe the vibrations when turned on.
In fairness I didn`t have it bolted to the bench like suggested in the instructions but something just didn`t feel right with it. I took it back for a refund and got the Scheppach model from Screwfix www.screwfix.com/app/sfd/cat/pro.jsp?id=98459&ts=03199
It felt a much better made and solid saw, no complaints at all and much cheaper than anywhere else advertised.
Steve


----------

